# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > ARM >  آموزش برنامه نویسی برای ساخت کنترلر برق همانند hmi

## h.sjaygany

سلام میخوام یه برنامه بنویسم برای کنترل چند دستگاه برقی که در چه زمانی خاموش و روشن شود 
دوستان اگه میتونید کمکی کنید تا بتونم این کارو شروع کنم  البته روی یه صفحه تاچ ال سی دی 
با تشکر 
البته با رله میخوام برق قطع و وصل بشه  نه اینکه برق مستقیم بیاد تو دستگاه

----------

